# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Destiny 2 AHK AimBot = BANHAMMER

## Berserkerx

Greetings so i bought everything in D2 plus i had 3k Silver 10k Bright Dust and nearly all exotic weapons i downloaded this aimbot for fun just to test and see if it actually works because i had a feeling people in PvP used it to cheat and i wanted proof after playing 1 game i noticed it slightly helped on aiming but nothing really special all of a sudden i get DCed and my account is banned.............

I was wondering if you guys can tell me is there any chance of getting appealed and unbanned or am i wasting my time and should i create a new account already?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Berserkerx

very active community

----------


## mufflon12

ahk is detected since 2 years , you wont get your acc back .

----------

